# Nikon D7000 Kijiji Sale



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

There is one offered for sale in my area for 600.00. What should I look for when making decision ? This is body only.

I have a my Nikkor AF-S 18-70mm kit lens that came with D80. 

I can take my 13" MacBookPro with me to judge images.

I am concerned about missing something. I am inclined to be hesitant/careful whenever using another's possessions.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

When buying a used camera, it's a crap shoot, just like everything else that's used. It may last you a lifetime, or could crap out on you the next day.

One thing I would check is the batteries condition. It should be under the setup menu, and should say something like "battery info" or something similar. Sorry, I don't own a d7000 anymore. Here's a link to more info on that.

Nikon D7000 settings: Setup menu / Battery info

You also want make sure the AF works, so bring a lens. Make sure both top LCD, and rear LCD work. Turn both click wheels, make sure they're smooth. Press all buttons to make sure they function. Make sure you do take test pics. Check for cracks on the camera body. It's hard see sometimes, because the camera is black, and cracks blend in well. Take your cell phone, and the flash light app, or use an actual flash light, and careful inspect the camera.

Hope everything works out for you. The d7000 is a great camera.

Btw, what are you upgrading from?


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

phuviano: I am upgrading from a D80. Have been looking and reading allot of reviews. This ad which suggests that it is located close to me sounded intriguing. I have been considering a move to a mid level camera such as the 5300 or 5200. Lighter weight and would produce the types of images I strive for.

thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

egremont said:


> There is one offered for sale in my area for 600.00. What should I look for when making decision ? This is body only.
> 
> I have a my Nikkor AF-S 18-70mm kit lens that came with D80.
> 
> ...


I don't think that price is reasonable. You can get a brand new D7000 body for $729.99 at Henry's now. Maybe a lower price elsewhere. The D7000 would be a great purchase for this semi-pro level camera. I also have the same lens, not body as yours and it's worth keeping.


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

JCCanuck: appreciate your reply. I realize I am taking a chance - no 2yr warranty from Nikon. Taxes on the Henry's price would bring their total to 824.90. If the Kijiji seller would not budge from the 600 asking price, it would cost 225.00 less than Henry's.

Yes I will keep my kit lens and my sigma 70-300mm and my recent indulgence of the new Tamron 90mm with VC (for my flowers and bugs)

appreciate your comments and I will check Henry's and Camera Canada and others. This is not something I need of course - just something I want. There is a D90 on my local Kijiji for sale. I gather this was the precursor to the D7000.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Use this web site for pricing

Nikon D7000 - Canada and Cross-Border Price Comparison - photoprice.ca

The Source and Broadway Cameras (in BC) have the D7000 body only for $699 and $716 respectively. Just have one of your local stores price-match. The warranty and the fact that its a new camera outweigh the savings on the used camera IMO. The other issue which may not bother you is the shutter count. If its a high shutter count camera or used extensively for video then the used camera isn't such a good deal.


----------



## TPA5 (Aug 26, 2009)

As others have stated, it's always best even for 100$ to purchase new. While I have purchased cameras used and been pleased, I have also purchased cameras and been disappointed. If you do purchase used, things to look for would be does the shutter actuate, it the unit physically clean and free from any marks/nicks/scratches that indicate abuse, is the ring the lens screws on to in good condition, is the mirror in good condition, is it duty on the inside, does it focus correctly. Those are just a few, there's others as well. Going into the menu and seeing how many shutter actuation there have been is good also, Nikon's generally go anywhere from 100,000 - 125,000, though I'm sure many go past that.

Ultimately it's best to purchase new wherever and whenever possible with cameras.


----------

